# Anyone used to have a British Eagle bike?



## LosingFocus (25 May 2011)

I did, years ago. I loved it. Spent all my time on it, cleaned it all the time, looked after it well.

Then my parents binned it when they moved and I went to Uni.

So, as you do, Im thinking about if i could buy one like it... you know, for fun. The problem is I dont have a clue what it was called. I know it was a BE bike, it as black all over and it had yellow lettering on the top tube that was something like "ZX" or "XX". 21 gear Shimano STi, rigid (as they all where back then) and had a single water-bottle holder placement.

Anyone out there know about old BE bikes? Vague I know...


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 May 2011)

My 17 year old commuter bike is a British Eagle, from when they still made proper bikes. Second chain ring, and replacement wheels. No idea how many cassettes or chains. The rest is still original though. I think now the name is just used on cheap Asda/Tesco tat.


----------



## LosingFocus (25 May 2011)

My old bike would have been about that old...


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2011)

Mrs Crackle had a British Eagle tourer. 453 frame, Shimano downtube indexed shifters and decent'ish alloy wheels. She toured Brittany on it. The bars did get slightly bent when I drove under a tree with the bikes on top but nothing a bit of heaving couldn't sort out before she saw it  In the end it got given to a friend as the drop riding position didn't suit her. Can't remember what model it was but it was a decent bike.


----------



## adscrim (25 May 2011)

My borther had a British Eagle pro-carbon mountain bike back in the ealry(ish) 90's. Carbon triangle with alu lugs and stay. My Dad still has the frame in the garage (nice big crack in the top tube) as it's a lovely looking bit if kit and he intends to fix or get fixed with a new tube.


----------



## I like Skol (25 May 2011)

I had a British Eagle Boss mtb in the early 90's. Bought it from my local Asda which was a bit weird but I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. Bright yellow oversize ali frame with a humungous down tube bearing enormous BOSS letters in black. Also had a similarly huge Tange steel fork and 1.25" steerer. Was equiped with a full shimano DX groupset which at the time was only surpassed by XT as this was just before XTR was launched.

I do have some pictures of it somewhere that need scanning to bring them into the digital age. If I get chance I will have a look later and try and get one posted here.


----------



## LosingFocus (25 May 2011)

Someone is selling the exact model I used to have on eBay, currently at 99p.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2011)

I have a 531 BE Touristique frame hanging in my garage awaiting a respray and a build ... Audax or fixie, can't decide!


----------



## asterix (26 May 2011)

I've a Touristique wot I got off of ebay for £50. It was to be a hack into town and I used it as a commuter for a couple of years then started doing longer rides on it because I liked it and it is surprisingly quick. 

It's now got new wheels, been re-enamelled and been given a 9-speed cassette in place of the 6 speed freewheel. It also has Schmidt dynamo lighting. Next upgrade will be a new triple chainset as I can't get the right BCD rings for old double.


----------



## Goldie (29 May 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Someone is selling the exact model I used to have on eBay, currently at 99p.




Buy it!

I've got a BE Inferno - sounds similar to yours, apart from the dramatic green into yellow fade paint job. Reynolds 501, Shimano 200 GS, free from a bloke who was about to throw it into the tip. I absolutely love it. Even though the front brake cable snapped with a "Twang!" today...


----------



## asterix (3 Jun 2011)

Someone appreciates British Eagle Touristiques! 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260789180369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Mine was clearly a bargain.


----------



## Steff (19 Oct 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum, still have my black British Eagle 101/5 Kinetic 531 frame, only new seat and rear back wheel. Use it on my turbo trainer, fab bike but not built for hills, 10speed only
got me fit enough for the Pembroke 100mile tour last April!!! I'm trying to find a seat post for it that will aloow improved seat adjustment. Local bike dealer says the seat post diameter is different to modern bikes


----------



## Rog 22545 (12 Nov 2013)

Hi, I have a british eagle, pre coventry eagle, I don't know the model. It's a beautiful lightweight bike I have trimmed down the weight to 10. kilos, added triple chainset and seven speed gear with mega gear. just ridden up mont ventoux! and I am no spring chicken. Out and about in sunny pemb's when possible. Have replaced drops with ultra light flats


Steff said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum, still have my black British Eagle 101/5 Kinetic 531 frame, only new seat and rear back wheel. Use it on my turbo trainer, fab bike but not built for hills, 10speed only
> got me fit enough for the Pembroke 100mile tour last April!!! I'm trying to find a seat post for it that will aloow improved seat adjustment. Local bike dealer says the seat post diameter is different to modern bikes


 I might have one in my shed, will look tomorrow.


----------



## Cupra (14 Nov 2013)

My brother has one. The crank arm falls off all the time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Nov 2013)

Steff said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum, still have my black British Eagle 101/5 Kinetic 531 frame, only new seat and rear back wheel. Use it on my turbo trainer, fab bike but not built for hills, 10speed only
> got me fit enough for the Pembroke 100mile tour last April!!! I'm trying to find a seat post for it that will aloow improved seat adjustment. Local bike dealer says the seat post diameter is different to modern bikes


There are loads of different sized (length and diameter) seat-posts available on Wiggle, CRC etc.

Here:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/seat-posts-rigid-dept292_pg1/#page=1&page=1&order=PRICE ASCENDING

Some come in different diameters, you have to click on them and select size..


----------



## David9694 (27 Apr 2014)

LosingFocus said:


> I did, years ago. I loved it. Spent all my time on it, cleaned it all the time, looked after it well.
> 
> Then my parents binned it when they moved and I went to Uni.
> 
> ...



I've got a 1987-bought frameset - it was a British Eagle Supreme. I had it re-sprayed a nice glossy red in 2002 (in memory of my Raleigh Clubman) and added some braze-on refinements. 531 main tubes and 501 forks as I recall it. I never bothered with any decals after the re-spray.

At the moment it's a bit of a mongrel, having received a lot of OE from two other upgraded bikes - yet I'm embarrassed about how well it rides, especially with the Bontrager wheels from my old Lemond Tourmalet.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Apr 2014)

Congratulations @David9694 you have revived a three year old thread. On here you get points for that, and what do points mean?

Interesting to read about your BE though.


----------



## wisdom (27 Apr 2014)

Am i right in thinking that the new guise of british eagle bikes are tat.Where as the older bikes were properly made with good components.
Reason for asking is someone at work is selling one its a hybrid type and he is asking for £120.00.The components seem crappy and made of cheese.I wasn't looking for myself but was curious.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Apr 2014)

All these old names have been bought up by companies who have the bikes made in the Far East and then slap an old respected name on them to give it a bit of appeal/credibility.


----------



## flashspix (17 May 2016)

Picked up this British Eagle Kinetic 500EX tonight, has some really nice components, will be fettling her back to full health soon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have a 531 BE Touristique frame hanging in my garage awaiting a respray and a build ... Audax or fixie, can't decide!


Update!

This has now been powder coated azure blue and is currently being built up with flat bar and Claris components for my 16y/o. Will post photos soon!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2016)

This is my Touristique. I've lost count of the miles I must have done on it over the years.


----------



## RobbieLyons (21 Sep 2016)

flashspix said:


> Picked up this British Eagle Kinetic 500EX tonight, has some really nice components, will be fettling her back to full health soon.


I bought one brand new from a friend of mine that owned a bike shop, have it in the garage for years, changed handle bars to straight for years but decided today to put original bars back on it, all original wheels, cassette and crank set!!
Just bought new handle


----------



## andyoxon (17 Oct 2017)

I've had a Touristique since 1992. Mainly used for shorter/long day rides/Audax, or commuting.

36H Rigida Sputnik rims/ 28mm Paselas

A few years ago with 8-speed: The campag victory triple was put on from new.






https://www.flickr.com/photos/25983110@N05/21551556476/




Now in 10 spd... I had chain jamming problems with a new 'custom' triple chainset, so opted for the 105 in the end, which isn't as good looking, but works very well... 30t small ring swapped for a Stronglight 26t.






Weight is around 12kg unladen, and 14kg-ish with kit on, including 1L water.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2017)

I just did a bit of research and it seems as though they were originally built in the old Phillips cycle factory in Powys Wales. I think Ernie Clements may have had some involvement in the factory. The Touristique was built from Reynolds 531.
My daughter had a mountain bike style one in dark green which she gave to her boyfriend.


----------



## tornandfrayed (20 Oct 2017)

This is my British Eagle Randonee built in Newtown Wales and originally purchased from Allin Cycles of Croydon in 1989 for £395 I bought it a few years ago from a work colleague for £120. I believe British Eagle was set up by Coventry Eagle workers after they were taken over by Falcon back in the 1980's. They moved to Powys to take advantage of some government grants that were available at the time. I think Barry Hoban was also involved in the company.









Frame Reynolds 531
Forks Reynolds 501
Wheels Rigida 700C rims Maillard Hub
Front gear Suntour GX
Rear gear Suntour XCM Accushift 3040
Saddle Brooks B17
Handlebars Ubri
Brakes Shimano Brat 50

Apologies can't upload the photo!


----------



## Seleucid (26 Mar 2018)

I have a British Eagle Task MTB, given to me by a gentleman in his 80s who had given up cycling. A good clean, two inner tubes and two tyres later it was back on the road. Reynolds tubing with proper lugs. Frame at least is worth keeping.


----------



## David9694 (19 Apr 2019)

David9694 said:


> I've got a 1987-bought frameset - it was a British Eagle Supreme. I had it re-sprayed a nice glossy red in 2002 (in memory of my Raleigh Clubman) and added some braze-on refinements. 531 main tubes and 501 forks as I recall it. I never bothered with any decals after the re-spray.
> 
> At the moment it's a bit of a mongrel, having received a lot of OE from two other upgraded bikes - yet I'm embarrassed about how well it rides, especially with the Bontrager wheels from my old Lemond Tourmalet.



Prizes! ( read the response to when I reprised this thread in 2014.)

So the mongrel got sold in a cycle auction a few years back.
I recently needed a station/ work hack that wouldn’t attract attention and now have a British Eagle Crusader.

531 CS frame / forks, as is the norm
Pleasing blue metallic finish - (decals that I can’t see direct replacements for)
Canti’ brakes - Modolo - original?
Mavic Module 3 rims
10 speed indexed system - not sure if the levers are original
All the contact-points have been replaced


----------



## Pedeler (30 Sep 2021)

I still have a British Eagle mtb, 531 diamond frame,first generation mtb.Still has original Shimano Diore gears and Biopace chainset. Bought in 1987, ridden countless miles including a tour around New Zealand in 1992. Still going strong on original wheels. Great well made bike.


----------

